# Cpt 92133 & 92134



## trangocson (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello All, 
I have a question on CPT code 92133 & 92134: 
In the coding book “ Do not report 92133 & 92134 at the same patient encounter”
How we correct if we already  first submitted to ins which modifier ZS  & got denial from them?  The provider did these service on the same day. 
Thanks 
Tra Son


----------

